
Show HN: I made video marketing platform to help you grow your email list. - codecors
https://tryprosper.com
======
codecors
I'm currently building Prosper (tryprosper.com) as a side-project. Video
marketing platform to help you grow your email list.

Prosper: Video is eating the world, people are consuming videos more than
ever. It's time to change how you ask for an email address. With video popups,
show your face behind your business and get more people to give you their
email address without being annoying

------
fabrixxm
Oh, nice.. now we will get annoying video popups... (as if we don't get that
already...)

------
Pete-Codes
Looks interesting! Think I will experiment with this for No CS Degree

